
Syria using 34 Blue Coat servers to spy on Internet users (2013) - cyphar
https://rsf.org/en/news/syria-using-34-blue-coat-servers-spy-internet-users
======
Bino
Out of curiosity: How could Blue Coat had prevent this? There must surely been
a middleman? We should probably not argue they should have a kill-switch in
their product?

